# 10. Oktober 2010: 1. Maintal Bike Marathon in Güntersleben



## spessarträuber (23. September 2010)

Servus zusammen!

am Sonntag 10.Oktober steigt in Güntersleben der 1. Maintal Bike Marathon!

weitere Infos und Anmeldung unter http://www.mtb-guentersleben.de/ 

Viele Grüße
Spessarträuber


----------



## Skwal (23. September 2010)

Wie ist denn die Strecke so? Nur Waldautobahn oder auch ein paar Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (24. September 2010)

Wie ist der aktuelle Anmeldestatus. Wieviele Teilnehmer werden erwartet? Die Strecke scheint durchaus profiliert zu sein. Wie ist der technische Anspruch insgesamt? Gibt es Tragepassagen; wie große ist der Anteil an flachen Passagen?

Danke!


----------



## spessarträuber (24. September 2010)

fragts mal übers Gästebuch beim Veranstalter nach, kenn die Strecke selbst noch nicht (meine MTB-Revier endet bislang kurz vor Güntersleben):

"...die Strecke ist bergab auch für Einsteiger fahrbar, bergauf sind ein zwei Rampen dabei, notfalls ein paar Meter laufen. 
Insgesamt sehr interessant und abwechslungsreich!"

am 2.10. ist übrigens Streckenbesichtigung, da werd ich mir die Strecke auch erstmalig ansehn.

Streckenprofil und Karte sind auf der HP verfügbar


----------



## Zementsack (7. Oktober 2010)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> am 2.10. ist übrigens Streckenbesichtigung, da werd ich mir die Strecke auch erstmalig ansehn.



Und: Wie war's. Was gibt's zur Strecke zu sagen? Hat vielleicht gar jemand einen GPS-Track.

Mich hielt am 2.10. ein wenig das Wetter ab, ich tippte nach dem Regen praktisch die ganze Woche über auf eine Schlammschlacht im Wald....

Beim Nürnberger Stadtlauf am 3.10. war dafür Kaiserwetter...


----------



## spessarträuber (7. Oktober 2010)

die Strecke ist in der Tat recht abwechslungsreich, und auch mit anspruchsvolleren Streckenabschnitten: Feldwege, Trails usw. von Allem was dabei. längster Anstieg ist "nur" ca. 170hm am Stück.
Bei Trockenheit wär für nen guten Biker alles Fahrbar aber am Sa. war's jedenfalls ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht. bergauf sind bei den Bedingungen ein paar Stücke zum Schieben, bergab ist auch an einigen Stellen langsam Fahren ratsam wegen der Rutschgefahr.
Vielleicht trocknet's ja noch ein bißchen ab bis So. Hoffentlich hält der Wetterbericht was er verspricht!

GPS Track hab ich leider keinen.


----------



## EDA (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie groß kann ich mir die Veranstaltung vorstellen? Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung in Oberammergau oder in Güntersleben zu fahren. Es müssen keine Massen am Start sein, aber die Strecke kurz nach dem Start alleine zu fahren, würde auf die Motivation drücken. Was ist eine realistische Hausnummer: 50, 100, 150... Starter?


----------



## spessarträuber (7. Oktober 2010)

gemeldet sind bis jetzt 37x für die 29km und 51x für die 58km. Glaub kaum das da >200 zusammenkommen.
Dementsprechend größer sind natürlich die Chancen auf den Bike-Alpin-Gutschein

Denke allerdings dass schon nochn paar kurzentschlossene Wetter-abwart-Weichflöten dazukommen


----------



## pinguin (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab's ja nicht weit. Wenn Wetter fein, dann radl ich hin, fahr ein wenig und radl wieder heim. Ich weiß, dass ich schon mal mindestens zu zweit auf der Strecke bin, wenn noch 4, 5 Hansel mehr da rumschüsseln, auch egal. Wird schon kein Stau entstehen auffe Waldautobahn.


----------



## Widu (11. Oktober 2010)

War super! Die Strecke überraschend abwechslungsreich. Viele Höhenmeter, eine Menge Trails sowie ein paar kniffligere Passagen.


----------



## EDA (11. Oktober 2010)

Da Strecke war tatsächlich abwechslungsreich und hatte einige Überraschungen parat. Der Asphaltanteil war mir allerdings zu hoch und die Verpfelungsstellen hatten nicht besonders viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten was das Essen angeht. Ich persönlich fand daher den Marathon in Schneckenlohe besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zementsack (11. Oktober 2010)

Wie Asphaltanteil? Das war doch vor allem Beton .

Aus dem Gästebuch des Veranstalters, das eher als eine Art Forum genutzt wird:

..die Strecke ist bergab auch für Einsteiger fahrbar, bergauf sind ein zwei Rampen dabei, notfalls ein paar Meter laufen. 

Das ist leicht untertrieben. Ich war im Bereich "Zwei Stunden für eine Runde" unterwegs, da wurde von fast allen an den zwei steileren Auffahrten geschoben.
Wäre es etwas feuchter gewesen, hätte es an den beiden steilsten Abfahrten (neben der Treppe von Mainwanderweg und den Weinberg runter) einiges an Stürzen gegeben. Im Ziel erzählten mir Teilnehmer der Streckenbesichtigung da heftige Dinge.
Insgesamt mutig vom Veranstalter und toll das es über einige wirklich kleine Trails ging.
Für die eine Runde haben mir die Verpflegungsstellen gereicht.


----------



## pinguin (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich fand' die Strecke auch sehr ansprechend, die paar Meter Beton durch die Weinberge waren nun wirklich nicht zu viel. Der Trailanteil schön hoch. Aber, für Einsteiger problemlos fahrbar? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Abfahrten hatten es deutlich in sich und man sollte vorher schon mal sowas gemacht haben.

Das bissl Dreck an ein, zwei Stellen, das war prima. Hätte es vorher zünftig geregnet, ich glaube, das wäre dann auch ne Herausforderung geworden.

Widu und ich waren eingängig unterwegs und vom Prinzip her bin ich an den drei Anstiegen, die ich schieben "musste", zu Fuß effektiver gewesen, also nix wirklich schlimmes, mal ein paar Meter zu gehen.

Verpflegung war mir egal, ich habe ne halbe Banane, ein Gel und eine Trinkflasche angenommen sowie mir beim Steinbruch 2x ne Cola-Wasser "mixen" lassen.

Bin vermutlich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## Zementsack (13. Oktober 2010)

pinguin schrieb:


> Aber, für Einsteiger problemlos fahrbar? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Abfahrten hatten es deutlich in sich und man sollte vorher schon mal sowas gemacht haben.


Da sind wir uns ja einig. Für Einsteiger war das nix. An dem Weinberg bin ich ja auch unfreiwillig abgestiegen, dabei war das schon mein 10. MTB-Marathon (Hey, ein Jubiläum )



pinguin schrieb:


> Das bissl Dreck an ein, zwei Stellen, das war prima. Hätte es vorher zünftig geregnet, ich glaube, das wäre dann auch ne Herausforderung geworden.


Ich war hinreichend vorgewarnt. Von meinen Touren über den "M-Weg" wusste ich, dass sich Pfützen und Schlamm im Wald oberhalb der Weinberge sehr lange halten, sogar im Frühjahr und Sommer. Wäre es nach der sehr feuchten letzten September-Woche nicht mit so einem prächtigen Altweibersommer weitergegangen, hätte ich mich deshalb vermutlich nicht nachgemeldet. 
Die Streckenvorstellung vom Spessart-Bike-Marathon in Frammersbach, vom Keiler-Bike in Wombach und der Bibergrund-Bikemarathon waren mir heuer Schlammschlacht genug.



pinguin schrieb:


> Widu und ich waren eingängig unterwegs


Was heißt das? Single Speed, keine Gangschaltung? Respekt.




pinguin schrieb:


> Bin vermutlich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


Dafür muss es das Ganze erstmal nächstes Jahr wieder geben...
Dann bitte mit funktionierender Zeitnahme und besser organisiertem fliegendem Start. So schick der Klebetransponder für den Helm auch war, ich habe über 2 min Differenz zwischen meiner Handgestoppten Zeit und der in der Ergebnisliste. Soviel Vorsprung kann der Führende nach den vielleicht 500 m Einführungsrunde nicht gehabt haben.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## pinguin (13. Oktober 2010)

Jepp, keine Gangschaltung.

Handstoppung passt ziemlich zu gemeldeter Zeit, wobei mich die Position des Transponders schon gewundert hat, habe sows noch nie gesehen.

Wieso soll's die Veranstaltung nicht ein weiteres Mal geben? Ich würd's mir wünschen und viel ist nicht schief gelaufen, meine ich.

Ich bin ja nicht so der MTB'ler, mache das nur zum Ausgleich und Spaß am Laubrascheln im Herbst, von daher sind meine Ansprüche auch recht gering an so nen "Profizirkus".


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2010)

Unter welchem Namen bist Du denn gestartet?
Ich finde in den Ergebnislisten nichts


----------



## pinguin (13. Oktober 2010)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Unter welchem Namen bist Du denn gestartet?
> Ich finde in den Ergebnislisten nichts



Hähä... Habe nen Startplatz von jemandem, der krankheitsbedingt nicht starten konnte, übernommen. Somit die Nachmeldung entfallen. Find' ich gut, ich lese mich nicht gerne im Web in irgendwelchen Listen mit Klarnamen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (14. Oktober 2010)

pinguin schrieb:


> Jepp, keine Gangschaltung.
> 
> Handstoppung passt ziemlich zu gemeldeter Zeit, wobei mich die Position des Transponders schon gewundert hat, habe sows noch nie gesehen.
> 
> ...



Wie lang bist Du eigentlich jetzt währenddessen gestanden?


Wenn ich das so überschlage habe ich nämlich über 10min gebraucht, den Schlauch zu wechseln.  Gott, bin ich eine Pfeife!


----------

